# I need....



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

....I don't know what the hell I need. I need a personal stylist, a therapist, a cleaning service and a pharmacist all rolled into one. I need to get my head examined. I need a mountain of chocolate. 

All this, and I'm out of Haagen-Dazs. 

So here's what's going on. On Friday morning, I'm going to meet someone pretty special for the first time. Long story short - met him in Dim chat last July, he lives in Georgia and I'm in Maryland. Neither of us were even considering starting anything long-distance, but we clicked so well online and on the phone that we decided to take the plunge and made plans to meet. Various crises and obstacles ensued, plans were broken, and here it is, almost ten months later, and we're finally going to meet. He's flying up here on Friday morning. 

It's been ten years since I met anyone from online who didn't live close to me - my ex was the last one. I've met a few guys from online since he and I broke up, but no fireworks, and they were all close by, the get-togethers very casual. 

I'm excited. And very, very nervous. I want to make a good impression, but of course, he needs to get to know the real me, not me on my best behavior. I'm freaking out that my house isn't perfect, but when is my house EVER perfect? You've got to be kidding me. I'm kind of a slob, truth be told. My dogs are going to jump on him. My dogs jump on everyone - he should know from the start that my dogs can be somewhat obnoxious, as lovely as they are. But I'm still worrying about my dogs jumping on him. There are particles of hay in the back of my Suburban. There are always particles of hay in the back of my Suburban, because it's my vehicle, and my goats need me to get them hay. Will he think I'm a hick? The air conditioning in it is broken, too. Has been since last summer, and I can't afford to fix it. Will he be turned off by the lack of this creature comfort and the need to drive with the windows down? I don't know. 

He knows all of these things about me, and my life, and assures me that none of them matter. I think we know the bulk of each other's dirty secrets (significant and not), and they simply don't matter. Yet I still worry. 

I have no idea where I'm going with this. 

I need words of wisdom, I think. Words of reassurance and encouragement. I think I probably come off as pretty level-headed and reasonable here at Dim, but the truth is, in my personal life, I'm kind of flaky and neurotic and high-maintenance (Jane would probably want to smack me). It's tempered by a weird charm that people have been commenting on my entire life, but it's undoubtedly there, and rearing its ugly head right now. My brain is telling me that it's positively idiotic for a 35 year-old woman to be obsessing about what to wear to the airport on Friday, but I can't stop. Jes, god bless her, has been trying to counsel me, particularly on the fashion front, but I'm being completely uncoachable. 

I'm posting this here because if this visit once again doesn't pan out (which I half expect it won't), at least the entire board population won't know (proud much, Carrie?). And I know some of you have met people from afar here online and have experienced the big first meeting, so I think I'm just hoping to hear about some positive experiences. If I hear about anymore negative ones, my left eyelid will start twitching in stress. 

So hit me with it, people. Please?


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 16, 2006)

The trick is to be excited by the visit but to let the stress go. You could clean and re-arrange your house, scour the truck, and send your dogs to boot camp, but between now and Friday, you would be exhausted and probably not enjoy the visit. 


Focus on you! Spend some girlie time doing your favorite pamper yourself things. Do the things you would do if you wanted to treat yourself special. I think the best thing you can offer is a relaxed and confident you. I find when I am relaxed and feel good, what I wear/how clean things are means less. If I am exhausted.... things go downhill from there.

Unless he is a Realtor, or a car salesman, he is there to meet you!


----------



## ripley (May 16, 2006)

You're awesome. Hay-ridden dog-jumping awesome. He's lucky to be there, getting to meet you. 

I'd be nervous as hell too...but the thing is...these are good things! Imagine how great it will be if he rubs your dogs all over and talks to them when they jump? Imagine how great it will be if he's the type to say "Hey, while we're out for lunch do you need to pick up any hay for the goats?" Don't think of it as you're on an interview! You're seeing if you mesh as well as you think you do. 

I don't have any good stories to tell you (or bad, for that matter) as I've never met anyone from the internet before. All I have to offer are my best wishes for a great time.


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

In the end, all that matters is you're true to yourself. I think we do our friends a dis-service by primping and cleaning and trying to make a good impression of something that isn't us. Make the most out of your enviornment, welcome him into who you are, and see how it goes


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

That is some DAMNED good advice. Seriously. Not much I can add, as it's quite good. He'll enjoy meeting someone who is rested and calm. Or at least calm-ish. 

What I'd also say is this: you're excited and nervous b/c it's new and a little awkard. It's awkward because you're in the 'we make each other tingle!' phase right now. And that's a wonderful place to be. If you weren't excited to be meeting him, if you didn't care about how the house looked, if you weren't interested in flinging open your closet doors (for the 2445th time), well then, that would be indicative of the fact that you just weren't so excited about him, right? It'd be like rolling into work every morning, or picking up your boring cousin at the Mall. No passion, no drama, no....TINGLE. And girl, you know you want the TINGLE.

So, to sum up, I'm saying: the awkward is GOOD for the awkward means you're excited! Try to see the awkward and the nervous as indicative of your joy in doing this, and it'll all become easier! And more funnerer. 

And show me the scrapbook.

Oh, and I've changed my mind. I don't like the jeans idea. Sorry. PM me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2006)

Carrie,

I've met a ton of people from online in person and let me tell you,it never really gets easier for me..well..nerve wise...and honestly, I'd be worried if you weren't nervous.

But..I agree with Evil Princess, don't stress. My moto is if it's meant to be it will be. I know I've bitched and moaned about guys on here and I need to practice that moto, but I'm getting off topic.

You've clicked online and the phone, I believe you said. Chances are you'll click in person. Don't try to impress him..because something will go wrong. It's murphy's law or something like that.

Be the beautful, funny, vivacious you and he will adore you. If he doesn't..send him to Oklahoma and I'll kick his ass for you!

As far as what to wear, you do want to make a great first impression, but don't go overboard..wear your hair like you normally would..maybe shalack on an extra layer of lip gloss...

I'd go with an outfit you are comfortable in that shows just a little hint of skin..that way..if you guys are out and about most of the day then you'll be comfortable and won't be prone to pick at your clothes.

Smile..alot..but not like a sociopath..lol...laugh at his jokes..make your own..and most importantly....if you like him..show him with body language...touch his knee..punch him in the arm if he's sarcastic..

all in all..Just be you.dont stress...and make sure we get details..LOL

Oh..one more thing..since he is a dims chatter..have you asked any of the regulars what they know about him? Just be careful!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 16, 2006)

Best advice I can offer:

No grannie panties. You never know how things can end up!

No bib overalls.

Everyone knows dogs are obnoxious. If he likes dogs, no problem.

You're gorgeous. You could dress in a potato sack, and you'd be gorgeous. You've got a hell of a figure and great hair and a cute perky face. You could seriously pass for 25. Don't worry about style.

Lots of people (like myself) hate air conditioning. It makes my throat sore and bugs my sinuses. Besides, he likes you. Not your car.

As someone going to meet someone in September, I cal tell you this:

I don't care about Ryan's car.

I don't care if his apartment is a little messy or his bed's unmade or that he apparently vacuums once every blue moon. As long as he doesn't piss on the seat and the sheets are clean and the kitchen sink is free of dishes when I arrive, I'm good.

I don't care if he dresses like a dweeb. 

What I care about is that he's just how he represents himself online and on the phone. That's all.

Edit: I'm getting a pint of ice cream and a bottle of wine for my days off in your honor. Feel the ice cream and wine vibes!


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I don't care if his apartment is a little messy or his bed's unmade or that he apparently vacuums once every blue moon. As long as he doesn't piss on the seat and the sheets are clean and the kitchen sink is free of dishes when I arrive, I'm good.
> 
> I don't care if he dresses like a dweeb.



I'm the same way


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

You're smart and beautiful and fun, Carrie. All that's missing is Haagen Dasz.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You're smart and beautiful and fun, Carrie. All that's missing is Haagen Dasz.


Ok, but totally don't tell her to wear a potato sack, b/c that's not hot.


----------



## rainyday (May 16, 2006)

Carrie, your post brought back a lot of memories because I remember just how this felt. The advice others have given you about just taking care of yourself is right on. 

When my sweetie first came for a visit I had moved to a new house the week before. I just about killed myself all week trying to get things unpacked and arranged but boxes were still everywhere. When he called from a rest stop just outside of town and told me he was close I misunderstood and thought he said he was going to be there for half an hour and then come on into the city. What hed really said was that hed be here in half an hour. That meant he ended up arriving before I expected him. Id barely thrown on my clothes. Not everything that needed to shoved in a closet was. And since Id been running around, my hair had gone limp and frizzed and I didnt have time to fix it. I was so flustered. And none of it mattered one bit. It was all extraneous. 

He came to the door, came in, and it was like greeting an old friend. We were both nervous for maybe ten minutes, and after that we never were again. We also spent the first hour necking, so no conversation required.  

Dont stress. If its meant to be, youll find it all a wonderful enfolding. My experience was that as much as I thought I knew already before he arrived, there was a richness and depth that only came in person. Your intuition has probably already told you whether or not its right. If its telling you it is, then just enjoy it. The day he arrives, dont rush around like I did. Relax and take care of yourself. If hes the one he wont give a rats ass about hay or dog slobber or anything else. Hell just want to see you. 

This leap of faith has worked for a lot of people, Carrie. Hopefully you too.


----------



## rainyday (May 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, but totally don't tell her to wear a potato sack, b/c that's not hot.



I think she could pull it off. Might even make burlap trendy.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Best advice I can offer:
> 
> You could dress in a potato sack, and you'd be gorgeous.





Jes said:


> Ok, but totally don't tell her to wear a potato sack, b/c that's not hot.



I agree, Jes. What the hell could Sadeian be thinking?


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I think she could pull it off. Might even make burlap trendy.



As long as it can be pulled off, I guess it'll be OK.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

You guys are just.... the best. I feel so much better already! 

EP, that is excellent advice. I'm remembering last fall when my brother and his family came to visit -- I got so stressed about getting my house "just so" that I was exhausted and physically ill by the time they got here. It was pretty awful, and I don't want to make that mistake again. 

Ripley, you're 100% right. If he plays with my jackass dogs and bothers to learn their names (his short-lived predecessor did *not*), then I'll be suitably impressed and thoroughly touched. One thing I absolutely loved and continue to love about my ex is the fact that he loves our pets as much as I do - it was part of what I fell in love with, when we met, his equal love of animals. So yes, that would be pretty awesome if he rose to the occasion with my puppy dogs. And you're also right that this is not an interview for me! I need to keep reminding myself of that. 

Missa, yep. Yep, yep, yep. I'm going to present a slightly more polished version of me (who wouldn't, on a first date), but you're absolutely right, I have to be true to myself. Otherwise I'm just playing a part. 

Jes, I would be lost without you during all this. Thank you for listening to my insane and inane blathering. Yes, the tingles! We have the tingles! And butterflies! (And I'm with you on the jeans thing - don't know what the hell I was thinking). 

Misty, Misty, Misty - I'm thinking you should write a guide on 1st dates, lady. "Internet Dating for Dummies" or something.  Seriously, those are very good points, and I'm going to definitely do what you suggest in regards to clothing (Jes will be relieved). I'm a jeans kinda girl, so I think I'm going to go with my short-ish denim skirt and a simple top. And yeah, I did actually ask around about him a little when we first met, I'm a little embarassed to admit - he's not spent much time in Dim chat at all, so no one knew anything about him, really, except that he "seems nice". We just happened to meet one night when we were both killing time in there. 

TSL, my love, amen on the granny panties. I do have some sensible panties, but they reside in the way back corner of my bottom dresser drawer, and are only pulled out in case of emergency. The rest of my stuff is pretty and entirely impractical, and I hope to get some good use out of it this weekend, possibly.  We'll see. Anyway, I thought this topic would resonate with you a bit, as you're in a similar boat with Ryan, and I love what you said about it. I can honestly say that I've been very open with him about who I am, and have presented myself as accurately as possible. He knows I'm a flake, that I have the attention span of a fruit fly unless it's a topic that interests me, that I'm a slob, that money literally hemorrhages out of my bank account and I have no idea where it goes....all the bad stuff. And, of course, all the good stuff, too. I think he's been honest, too. I hope. 

Santa: :kiss2: Thank you. 


Thank you all so much for the great advice, thoughtful comments, and hell, as an unabashed compliment ho, thank you for all of the wonderful compliments, too.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

Gawd, rainy, I just read your reply and am bawling like a baby. (And laughing too, at the necking part, you naughty little minx!). 

Thank you so much for posting that. :wubu:


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 17, 2006)

Carrie,

As a guy in the Clubhouse, I'd pretty much have to agree with other folks. We don't date a girl for all the things you're worried about. We don't date girls for their truck, for their goats, for their house, for their dogs. We date them because they are beautiful. Which is something you've got nailed.

Beauty is more than just looks of course. But it's fairly easy to define, since I'm sure they are the things that attract you to him: a person who is fun to be around, who is fun laugh with, who wants to try new things, who is interested in your world (even if they have different interests), who can articulate themselves, who is confident, who is sexually aware, who is grounded, who is happy with-or-without-you. These things make a person beautiful. Well, those, and not wearing granny panties.

Of course you should tidy up your place, since it's a sign of respect, and you'd expect him to do something like that for you. But, don't freak out about it, because at the end of the day we could care less about a coffee stain on the couch or the dog hair on the passenger seat. If i'm going to come all the way from Georgia, I'm not coming for the accommodations. I'm coming to spend time with one of the most beautiful people I know. 

I'll admit, there are guys out there who would care about all the things I just said we don't care about. But, they aren't most guys, and I don't think your the type to ever get to this point with one.

And I'll concede a trick. If you ever get the impression that they is anything that could have even maybe gone awry, and you just want to cover your ass, cook or take him out for his favorite food. It's not just a saying, the way to a man's heart really is through his stomach. Plus, we FA's always enjoy spending time with a girl who can eat! 

You're beautiful, Carrie. The guy coming is so lucky, and he knows it. Believe me. 

Have fun!


Jay WC


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> . We also spent the first hour necking, so no conversation required.
> 
> .


Honestly, am I the only person not of questional morals, here? tsk tsk.


and whew, am I ever relieved that men don't date women for their dogs, trucks or goats. Seeing as so many of us don't have those items... 


ONe last thing, Carrie--if, for whatever reason, you 2 click differently in person than you'd hoped, then this is not a failure. Don't be crushed. We can build things up in our minds a bit from hope, and also expectation borne out of the lapsed time between first contact and meeting. There is nothing at all wrong with either of you if the relationship goes in a different direction. Keep that in mind and it should help, too.


----------



## Tina (May 17, 2006)

Love that post, Jay. That is the sort of thing that most women would like to hear, I think. It's very reassuring.



Carrie said:


> I need words of wisdom, I think. Words of reassurance and encouragement. I think I probably come off as pretty level-headed and reasonable here at Dim, but the truth is, in my personal life, I'm kind of flaky and neurotic and high-maintenance (Jane would probably want to smack me). It's tempered by a weird charm that people have been commenting on my entire life, but it's undoubtedly there, and rearing its ugly head right now. My brain is telling me that it's positively idiotic for a 35 year-old woman to be obsessing about what to wear to the airport on Friday, but I can't stop.



You know, Carrie, I'm convinced that no matter how old we get we are all still children inside, emotionally, when we are unsure. It's just that as adults, we usually get better at hiding it and letting the adult take over and run things. But still, in the back of our minds, that little version of us is there, feeling unsure. It's normal.

I remember when I met my guy for the first time. We met here at Dimensions years before and only corresponded occasionally. At one point that picked up speed and we wrote for a good six months before we talked on the phone. It was nine or ten months from then that we finally met and we were both nervous, but we also both felt the chemistry. After we cruised around town and the parks for a little while (so I could calm down and not be too nervous to bring him home, where he was staying when he was here for four days), I was still so nervous that I brought him to a restaurant so we could sit and look at each other for a while and talk. What was great about that, and is something that is a continuous thread in our relationship, is that something funny happened at the restaurant, and we spent the whole weekend laughing at it, making in-jokes over it, and it's still something we laugh about. That truly broke the ice. I hadn't been in a relationship for six years previous to that, and had only dated maybe 3 or four times in that span of time, so really, I *totally* understand. The way I looked at it was that if it was meant to be it would be, and if it wasn't, it's better to find out before too long. That helped me to relax, because I really believed it, and still do believe that about many things in life.

As for clothing, wear something figure-flattering, simple and classic, but not dressy. Maybe nice pants, or nice jeans if you prefer, and a casual but pretty blouse. Or a pretty little summer dress, weather permitting (many guys love summer dresses). Anyway, the clothes should be nice, but not so overpowering that he notices your clothing before he notices your smile. I'm sure you know all this anyway.


----------



## missaf (May 17, 2006)

Hubba hubba, necking on the first date! 

If I could be so lucky :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (May 17, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hubba hubba, necking on the first date!
> 
> If I could be so lucky :wubu:



Heh. Well it was after months of communicating and hundreds of hours on the phone, so a first date, but not really.


----------



## Tina (May 17, 2006)

It was that way for Big and I, too. And the necking, as well. :smitten: 

Thing is, you have this feeling from the phone calls and emails that you could love the person, but you really can't let yourself feel that until you meet, because until then it's a dream, in a way. But meeting and having all the past stuff in place, and then adding in chemistry and personalities that click, and watch out! You just know when it's right.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Misty, Misty, Misty - I'm thinking you should write a guide on 1st dates, lady. "Internet Dating for Dummies" or something.


...And it's companion book, "Internet Dummies for Dating."

I agree with Ripley and the rest, Carrie. You da bomb, and this dude already knows it.

I work for a nonprofit, training people to get up in front of other people and do something somewhat nerve-wracking. Their job is quite easy -- 80% intuitive -- but their beginners' nervousness is what messes them up. I've now learned to tell them, "Just go ahead and screw up the first time. First few times, in fact. They're practice runs. They're the first pancake. Throw-aways that won't count against your final score." It seems to be working.

The only thing you have to do before Friday is shower, brush your teeth, and have some amount of laundry done. Leave the rest. It's endearing. And stressing about it might keep you from fully enjoying and connecting with your boy. THAT's the important thing. If he's kissing your neck and you're eyeballing the cobweb in the corner, you will SO kick yourself later.

Your mantra for the week: _enjoy_. All your efforts should hinge on that. Is what I'm doing now going to help us enjoy one another more? If not, don't bother with it.

And who doesn't like dogs who jump up on ya?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 17, 2006)

I'm just coming out of my cold fog, but everything said here is dead on... and I hope it's helped you calm the jitters some. 

He's coming for YOU, and that means all of you... the hay, the jumping dogs, even the granny panties if that's part of you. Be you, be genuine, and whatever happens will happen, but it should leave you with no regrets.  You're going to be great, and he's a lucky guy for a shot at you. 

I'm not sure what's wrong with jeans?? I live in various pairs, and lots of guys think they're hot.... But I won't second guess, was just curious.


----------



## missaf (May 17, 2006)

My last special friend thought bedhead on my looked hot, I tried not to leave the house with bedhead tho


----------



## Jane (May 17, 2006)

Just enjoy the heck out of it, Carrie.

Obsessing about hair and clothes can keep our minds occupied so we don't completely freak at possibilities.

High maintenance....I laughed out loud.


----------



## Michelle (May 17, 2006)

Ooooh Carrie! Friday! Laugh continually, eat well and snuggle and kiss. Sounds great. Lots and lots of fun to you both.


----------



## Carrie (May 17, 2006)

Just a quick note to say thank you all so much who've responded! I'm in a rush and going into the office today (bleah), but will respond tonight when I get home. I loved reading everyone's comments this morning!  

:kiss2: to all of you. 


(Internet Dummies for Dating! hah!)


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

48 hours! 48 hours! 2 days! 2 days!

i'll admit it, i'm just trying to make you pee your pants. Or, rather, your potato sack.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2006)

If you make her peepee, you have to clean it up.


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you make her peepee, you have to clean it up.


I'll make sure she's standing over the litter box when I taunt her, smartypants!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

Wow, Carrie!! Is this who I think it is?? 

I'm so freakin' excited for you, regardless! I think everyone has said exactly what I would have said. Just remember that the things you stress about beforehand will seem laughable later. Like everyone else has said....relax, relax, relax...and don't overdress. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll make sure she's standing over the litter box when I taunt her, smartypants!



Puh-lease. You're not that organized. You'll drown in a hay-filled suburban full of urine.


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Puh-lease. You're not that organized. You'll drown in a hay-filled suburban full of urine.


I'm not that organized? I'm a Type A cataloging research librarian. Are you freakin' kiddin' me?


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 17, 2006)

Carrie,

The fine folks who have already responded have given you excellent advice so I can't really add anything except, I hope you have an absolute wonderful time.  I'll be crossing my fingers that it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Carrie,
> 
> The fine folks who have already responded have given you excellent advice so I can't really add anything except, I hope you have an absolute wonderful time.  I'll be crossing my fingers that it all goes smoothly.


What Becky means is: She'll be crossing her fingers that no one is crossing his/her legs.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> What Becky means is: She'll be crossing her fingers that no one is crossing his/her legs.




That is EXACTLY what I mean! hubba hubba


----------



## jamie (May 17, 2006)

Carrie - Everyone has already given you the best of advice and I can't think of anything to offer, but good luck, you are wonderful and I hope you have a great time. 

As I have mentioned, ad nauseum at this point, I met my bf here. When we met, I drove 6 hours to meet him and honestly everything went wrong that night. An emergency came up at work, so I was late getting started on the road, traffic was insane because it spring break season, then Noah-worthy rain started and I am afraid to drive in the rain. When I got there I was frazzled, humidified, and more than a little disheveled. We went to dinner at an Indian restaurant...I had only had Indian once and hated it, and I am have a kind of phobia of runny food. I spent the whole meal talking through a very closed mouth (afraid that I had spinach in my teeth) and eating bird like bites so that I didn't spill anything down my front. I had such high expectations, and everything was crumbling. 

After we got back to his house, we were sitting on his couch and he sighed and got all mushy and kissed me - and none of it mattered. 

So if in the beginning you feel like it is all going crazy, just go to the kitchen for a minute, breathe and forget everything you had created in your mind for the first meeting and just be your wonderful self that he has gotten to know in voice and writing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 17, 2006)

Carrie, I appreciate it..if it hadn't been done already..I'd write it 

I do well with the advice giving..and it working..it just won't work for me..LOL..go figure 

Dr. Love
aka Misty


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 18, 2006)

Carrie I just wanted to say I think you're fabulous and beautiful and any man who is lucky enough to spend time to get to know you will be better for it.

Good luck and have FUN !!


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2006)

I think Carrie is a great person. From what I've seen on the boards she is sweet, funny and kind. Her essays rock!!


That said....I am fricking GREEN with envy that she's got a guy coming to see her, lol.


I'm a horrid horrid person, it's true.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Carrie,
> 
> As a guy in the Clubhouse, I'd pretty much have to agree with other folks. We don't date a girl for all the things you're worried about. We don't date girls for their truck, for their goats, for their house, for their dogs. We date them because they are beautiful. Which is something you've got nailed.
> 
> ...




Thank you, thank you, thank you, Jay!! A very helpful, articulate, and sweet reality check.  



P.S. This fat girl only cooks in the bedroom - does that count?


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> ONe last thing, Carrie--if, for whatever reason, you 2 click differently in person than you'd hoped, then this is not a failure. Don't be crushed. We can build things up in our minds a bit from hope, and also expectation borne out of the lapsed time between first contact and meeting. There is nothing at all wrong with either of you if the relationship goes in a different direction. Keep that in mind and it should help, too.



Have I not taught you anything? If he doesn't turn out to the greatest love of my life, then clearly he is a poopyhead.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> You know, Carrie, I'm convinced that no matter how old we get we are all still children inside, emotionally, when we are unsure. It's just that as adults, we usually get better at hiding it and letting the adult take over and run things. But still, in the back of our minds, that little version of us is there, feeling unsure. It's normal.



Tina, thank you so much for saying this. On top of all of the anxiety I was feeling, I was also beating myself up emotionally for allowing myself to feel so insecure. Talk about healthy and productive thinking, eh?  Anyway, you're absolutely right - as confident and as comfortable as we may be with ourselves, I think there are bound to be situations where doubts and fears come creeping in, despite our best intentions. 

It's always so nice to hear from people who are making a long-distance relationship work - and work well - until big changes can be made. Very encouraging. 

Thanks, T.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Heh. Well it was after months of communicating and hundreds of hours on the phone, so a first date, but not really.



See, yes, this is what I maintain, as well. So even if I behave very badly and just totally ravish him, I'm covered on the moral front.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...And it's companion book, "Internet Dummies for Dating."
> 
> I agree with Ripley and the rest, Carrie. You da bomb, and this dude already knows it.
> 
> ...



You know what I like about this post? PANCAKES. 


(Thank you, lady.  )


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm just coming out of my cold fog, but everything said here is dead on... and I hope it's helped you calm the jitters some.
> 
> He's coming for YOU, and that means all of you... the hay, the jumping dogs, even the granny panties if that's part of you. Be you, be genuine, and whatever happens will happen, but it should leave you with no regrets.  You're going to be great, and he's a lucky guy for a shot at you.
> 
> I'm not sure what's wrong with jeans?? I live in various pairs, and lots of guys think they're hot.... But I won't second guess, was just curious.



Thank you, cuteness patootness. And you're right - there's nothing wrong with jeans. I live in them. I was just thinking of kicking it up a notch and show off my gams with this denim skirt idea, but who knows. I've decided not to think about it until tomorrow morning, since I'm bound to change my mind last minute, anyway.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> Just enjoy the heck out of it, Carrie.



Consider it done. 


Jane said:


> Obsessing about hair and clothes can keep our minds occupied so we don't completely freak at possibilities.



Yes! I never thought of it this way. So really, I'm brilliant. Right? 



Jane said:


> High maintenance....I laughed out loud.



But didja want to smack me? You did, didn't you?


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Ooooh Carrie! Friday! Laugh continually, eat well and snuggle and kiss. Sounds great. Lots and lots of fun to you both.



Thank you, Michelle! :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> 48 hours! 48 hours! 2 days! 2 days!
> 
> i'll admit it, i'm just trying to make you pee your pants. Or, rather, your potato sack.



24 now!!! 

I messed in my potato sack yesterday, so today I'm sporting a jaunty little turnip shift. Jealous?


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Wow, Carrie!! Is this who I think it is??
> 
> I'm so freakin' excited for you, regardless! I think everyone has said exactly what I would have said. Just remember that the things you stress about beforehand will seem laughable later. Like everyone else has said....relax, relax, relax...and don't overdress.
> 
> Let us know how it goes!



Joy! Yes, it is who you think it is! Can you believe this is finally fricking happening? I still kind of can't - I'm not going to believe it until I'm hugging him tomorrow. Or kissing him. 

Or groping his ass. Whatever. 

Anyway, thank you!!


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Carrie,
> 
> The fine folks who have already responded have given you excellent advice so I can't really add anything except, I hope you have an absolute wonderful time.  I'll be crossing my fingers that it all goes smoothly.



Thank you, V! That means a lot to me.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

jamie said:


> Carrie - Everyone has already given you the best of advice and I can't think of anything to offer, but good luck, you are wonderful and I hope you have a great time.
> 
> As I have mentioned, ad nauseum at this point, I met my bf here. When we met, I drove 6 hours to meet him and honestly everything went wrong that night. An emergency came up at work, so I was late getting started on the road, traffic was insane because it spring break season, then Noah-worthy rain started and I am afraid to drive in the rain. When I got there I was frazzled, humidified, and more than a little disheveled. We went to dinner at an Indian restaurant...I had only had Indian once and hated it, and I am have a kind of phobia of runny food. I spent the whole meal talking through a very closed mouth (afraid that I had spinach in my teeth) and eating bird like bites so that I didn't spill anything down my front. I had such high expectations, and everything was crumbling.
> 
> ...



Wow, Jamie. I gotta say to the boy - NICE SAVE. 

 

Thank you, sweetpea. :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Carrie I just wanted to say I think you're fabulous and beautiful and any man who is lucky enough to spend time to get to know you will be better for it.
> 
> Good luck and have FUN !!



Thank you so much, Madame Z!


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think Carrie is a great person. From what I've seen on the boards she is sweet, funny and kind. Her essays rock!!
> 
> 
> That said....I am fricking GREEN with envy that she's got a guy coming to see her, lol.
> ...



If you are, then so am I - I can't tell you how often I read this kind of thing and think the same thing. It's been ten years since a man came to see me from a distance! Of course, I was married for most of the last ten years, but STILL.... 

 

(P.S. Thank you, rip!).


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Woohoo! 24 hours till 0 hour, and thanks to you all and my sweetie, I'm no longer nervous - just excited! I told Craig last night that I'd been worried about my house being perfect, and after he finished howling in laughter, he gently reminded me that he's been living as a bachelor for a long time, so nothing would scare him. And then he said something about the health department and his house.... 

Anyway.  I do feel so much better today, and am really looking forward to tomorrow! Thank you all so very much for being here for me - I can't tell you how much your words have meant to me. 

You know what you people are? The lot of you? A bunch of pumpkins. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Jay!! A very helpful, articulate, and sweet reality check.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. This fat girl only cooks in the bedroom - does that count?


Wait, you don't cook? Who are these people who don't cook?


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> See, yes, this is what I maintain, as well. So even if I behave very badly and just totally ravish him, I'm covered on the moral front.


I disagree...but I have noticed that no one ever, ever listens to me anyway, so I suppose that's just par for the course!


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Consider it done.
> 
> 
> Yes! I never thought of it this way. So really, I'm brilliant. Right?
> ...


Actually no more than I want to smack most people at any given time. I fight the smack urge constantly.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Jane has never wanted to slap me. It's true.


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Jane has never wanted to slap me. It's true.


Spank her bottom, maybe, and not in a GOOD way  ...but slap, no.


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

a vacation!

My son's going to be with his dad for a whole month! When the cat is away, this mouse has no idea what to do or where to go... I have to go by myself and find something interesting but not too lonely... Any ideas on where I should go?


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> a vacation!
> 
> My son's going to be with his dad for a whole month! When the cat is away, this mouse has no idea what to do or where to go... I have to go by myself and find something interesting but not too lonely... Any ideas on where I should go?



2 words, lady:

MEXICO 
(say it again)


eat the worm!


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

but but but, I'll have to find a tour group or something, Mexico alone is scary


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Oh, and I now have three pints of ice cream in my freezer, and I'm wondering if there's any correlation between its presence and my now soothed, calm nerves.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> a vacation!
> 
> My son's going to be with his dad for a whole month! When the cat is away, this mouse has no idea what to do or where to go... I have to go by myself and find something interesting but not too lonely... Any ideas on where I should go?



Where do you live, Missa? Do you want to travel, or find things relatively close by?


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Only if the cartons are empty.


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Where do you live, Missa? Do you want to travel, or find things relatively close by?




I live in Southern California, I'm not opposed to travelling by car or plane (I love driving alone with an audio book). Cancun sounds awesome, though.


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only if the cartons are empty.



*pout* I can't use ice cream as comfort food!


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only if the cartons are empty.



Oh, good. They're full.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Missa, there are lots of people in oregon on the boards. Take a few days, drive up there, meet them over lunch/dinner, stay in a motel or camp, keep your hands off my Jay, and come home!


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Quit siccing the Californians on us, Jes. They come up here for vacation, decide they like it, then move in! 

(Actually, I thought about just what you suggested, but I'm not going to be guest-friendly until fall. Plus I've become a temporary recluse. I'm not leaving the house until Vegas in July, where i get to meet Missa. :wubu

And the ice cream thing--if the cartons were empty that would explain her soothed nerves. I'd never tell anyone not to eat ice cream!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 18, 2006)

Hey nothing wrong with us Californians!! Oregon is pretty (I flew over it once LOL) but would be hell on my allergies with all that damn green stuff!!


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

It's okay, Ella. I'm allergic to California. 

(BTW, Missa, if you do come through I'm persuadable to meet you for an afternoon. Just don't tell my other friends who keep trying to get me out of the house. They'd be pissed.)


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

I'm allergic to mold, so I can't live just anywhere, hence, living in the desert 

Oregon does sound kinda cool. I have friends near Portland, I'll check in to see what I can find


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Missa, there are lots of people in oregon on the boards. Take a few days, drive up there, meet them over lunch/dinner, stay in a motel or camp, keep your hands off my Jay, and come home!




I concur. Oregon is absolutely gorgeous this time of year. Makes me wonder why I'm considering moving away next month...:doh: 

Just don't stay! Like rainy said, there are too many people who visit and then never leave. Too much good wine, good craft-beers, and good fresh food (Willamette Valley being among the most productive agricultural land in the world). You can visit the beaches, or the mountains, both about an hour out of Portland. The Columbia Gorge is about 30 minutes out, and can rival the Grand Canyon's beauty at times. In the city there are more top-rated restaurants per-capita than anywhere in the US, and more total breweries than any other city in the world. The downtown shopping is great, and the city is walkable and one of the most navigable without a car in the country. It also contains Powell's Books, the largest bookstore in the world.

I don't know why everybody always wants to stay here. Jeez. But, I suppose there is plenty to do on a vacation!  

Haha, how's that for travel info?


Jay WC


----------



## BeaBea (May 18, 2006)

Carrie,

I'm late to this thread and it sounds like you have had all the good advice you need. Its not going to stop me weighing in though 

Remember - you can wash dishes in front of him, you cant tackle your bikini line. Do stuff in order of its publicity rating...

Start casual and then you can dress up. If you start off uber-dressed up and then go casual he'll think you're letting things slide.

Anyone who doesn't love dogs isn't worth your time and attention.

YOU'RE GORGEOUS. 

Yup. Thats everything. Have fun.

Tracey xx

Someone covered the safe sex talk right? 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I concur. Oregon is absolutely gorgeous this time of year. Makes me wonder why I'm considering moving away next month...:doh:
> 
> Just don't stay! Like rainy said, there are too many people who visit and then never leave. Too much good wine, good craft-beers, and good fresh food (Willamette Valley being among the most productive agricultural land in the world). You can visit the beaches, or the mountains, both about an hour out of Portland. The Columbia Gorge is about 30 minutes out, and can rival the Grand Canyon's beauty at times. In the city there are more top-rated restaurants per-capita than anywhere in the US, and more total breweries than any other city in the world. The downtown shopping is great, and the city is walkable and one of the most navigable without a car in the country. It also contains Powell's Books, the largest bookstore in the world.
> 
> ...


Dammit, Jay, quit making me second-home sick.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

That was great advice, Tracey. Especially the "publicity rating" LOL.

Good rundown, Jay. It's all true, and as you said, this is the prettiest time of year here. Oh, and I :wubu: Powells.

Did you grow up here, Jane?


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> That was great advice, Tracey. Especially the "publicity rating" LOL.
> 
> Good rundown, Jay. It's all true, and as you said, this is the prettiest time of year here. Oh, and I :wubu: Powells.
> 
> Did you grow up here, Jane?


Nope, I just bred there. Lived there from 1977-1979. Had my son there (actually he was conceived there, too).

I love Multnomah Falls, and going to Lincoln City. Two of my favorite things. I went to Mount St. Helens before it blew. I lived in one apartment in Portland that had St. Helens as the view out the back window, then moved to another that had Mount Hood as the living room view.

Beautiful.

Oh, and the Rhododenrun Garden in Spring, and the Rose Garden anytime. And driving that road that goes over the top of the West Hills and seeing the house with the Gingerbread type roof and the spider web windows.

Dammit, now I'm making me miss it.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

When i think portland, i always think of the crazy guy who wanted to marry me sight unseen.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Jes, he had to be a fake. Other than Jay and one imported one, there are no FAs here.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Carrie,
> 
> I'm late to this thread and it sounds like you have had all the good advice you need. Its not going to stop me weighing in though
> 
> ...



Tracey, that's brilliant advice about dressing to impress later, rather than sooner. I never thought about it that way, I have to admit. 

Ditto on the dogs. 

Safe sex what now? 







Thank you.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

You all will be proud of me. I am purposely leaving 4 dirty dishes in my sink. I have time to wash them, but I consider this therapy.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You all will be proud of me. I am purposely leaving 4 dirty dishes in my sink. I have time to wash them, but I consider this therapy.



hahaha, very good!


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Little test, Carrie: Leave some non-smelly trash in the can and see if by Saturday he offers to take it out.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Jes, he had to be a fake. Other than Jay and one imported one, there are no FAs here.


Did you read the part about the 'sight unseen?'
It's such a good story though. It really is. Even you would come out of your house for a beer and to listen to it. I know you would.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Little test, Carrie: Leave some non-smelly trash in the can and see if by Saturday he offers to take it out.


Why? So that if 'he' does, Carrie can find out he's actually a female-to-male transsexual*, thus possibly ruining the whole damned weekend? Bangin' idea.




*no offense to anyone FTM or MTF.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why? So that if 'he' does, Carrie can find out he's actually a female-to-male transsexual*, thus possibly ruining the whole damned weekend? Bangin' idea.


Cynic. They exist!

And now I need to hear this story. PM pronto please.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why? So that if 'he' does, Carrie can find out he's actually a female-to-male transsexual*, thus possibly ruining the whole damned weekend? Bangin' idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, for someone who volunteers to take the trash out, I can be flexible.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Little test, Carrie: Leave some non-smelly trash in the can and see if by Saturday he offers to take it out.



He already wants to see if he can fix my car radiator while he's here! :wubu: 

(I'm not going to let him, but sweet that he offered).


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cynic. They exist!
> 
> And now I need to hear this story. PM pronto please.


haaha., 
d'oh! (is that against the rules)?
For this one, there's actually no story. I'm just sayin, good luck with that.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

No Jes, the PORTLAND story. (And I'm not even German. Well I am, partly, but you know what I mean.)

And why not let him, Carrie? Take a stool and sit out there and chat while he does it. Might be fun.


----------



## Tina (May 18, 2006)

It's a nice opportunity to check him out, as with work like that the view can be quite stimulating...


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> No Jes, the PORTLAND story. (And I'm not even German. Well I am, partly, but you know what I mean.)
> 
> And why not let him, Carrie? Take a stool and sit out there and chat while he does it. Might be fun.


Yes, you being part german explains a lot.
I believe I'll exact something from you before I share my tale of woe.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> When i think portland, i always think of the crazy guy who wanted to marry me sight unseen.




When I think Portland, I always remember the time I woke up under Kurt Cobain.


Good times.


----------



## missaf (May 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I think Portland, I always remember the time I woke up under Kurt Cobain.
> 
> 
> Good times.




:shocked: 

(added to make the character minimum)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I think Portland, I always remember the time I woke up under Kurt Cobain.
> 
> 
> Good times.



hasn't most of Portland been there??


----------



## rainyday (May 19, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> hasn't most of Portland been there??



LOL Rip! But if you and Sandie are right then the Seattle girls are probably irate at all his out-of-town affairs.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL Rip! But if you and Sandie are right then the Seattle girls are probably irate at all his out-of-town affairs.


 

Maybe it was Seattle...those days are a blur to me. Don't think I don't remember the concert you brought to a screeching halt by throwing your ginormous granny panties on stage, though. They blacked out half the footlights and caught fire....Kurt just thought it was some drug hallucination. 

Inspired "Smells Like Teen Spirit" though.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> Maybe it was Seattle...those days are a blur to me. Don't think I don't remember the concert you brought to a screeching halt by throwing your ginormous granny panties on stage, though. They blacked out half the footlights and caught fire....Kurt just thought it was some drug hallucination.
> 
> Inspired "Smells Like Teen Spirit" though.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Little test, Carrie: Leave some non-smelly trash in the can and see if by Saturday he offers to take it out.



Sorry, wha?!? Men can take trash out? Damn I never knew that. Me and the 'current' Mr Bea are going to have a little chat when he gets home!

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carrie (May 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's a nice opportunity to check him out, as with work like that the view can be quite stimulating...



See, yes, that's kind of the problem. Him? Working on my car? With like grease smudges and stuff? Shirtless? Ohmahgah. I'd sex him up right there in the driveway. 

Leaving in an hour!


----------



## missaf (May 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> See, yes, that's kind of the problem. Him? Working on my car? With like grease smudges and stuff? Shirtless? Ohmahgah. I'd sex him up right there in the driveway.
> 
> Leaving in an hour!



Just leave the granny panties at home since you know it's comin'


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> See, yes, that's kind of the problem. Him? Working on my car? With like grease smudges and stuff? Shirtless? Ohmahgah. I'd sex him up right there in the driveway.
> 
> Leaving in an hour!




Ooooh, you paint pretty pictures!!!! You should make movies.

Anyway, deep breath, enjoy - and report back!
Tracey xxxxx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 19, 2006)

Today is the day Today is the day Today is the day Today is the day......... I confess I am really excited (living vicariously through Carrie) Yeah! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jane (May 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> He already wants to see if he can fix my car radiator while he's here! :wubu:
> 
> (I'm not going to let him, but sweet that he offered).


Lessons about them happen when they work on cars (besides the rear view). Such as, do they get frustrated and start kicking stuff....do they know the proper name for tools (when women are assisting, that is "The other thingee like this one, the bigger one"), can they smile at you while they are working on the car.... Useful things....plus your car may get fixed.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Today is the day Today is the day Today is the day Today is the day......... I confess I am really excited (living vicariously through Carrie) Yeah! Have a great weekend!



Me toooo! I wonder if this man has any idea just how many women he's going to make happy if he does the decent thing and treats our Carrie like the Duchess she is?

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Tina (May 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> See, yes, that's kind of the problem. Him? Working on my car? With like grease smudges and stuff? Shirtless? Ohmahgah. I'd sex him up right there in the driveway.



Mmmm hmmmm, now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. The ex was a mechanic on everything from cars to Navy jets and commercial airliners. I often used to sit outside and talk with him when he worked on the cars and I always enjoyed the view... 



> Leaving in an hour!



Wooo hooo!! Good luck! I hope you two have a marvelous time, Carrie. Pictures! I want pictures!! (well, not of the "sex him up right there in the driveway kind...")


----------



## missaf (May 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Wooo hooo!! Good luck! I hope you two have a marvelous time, Carrie. Pictures! I want pictures!! (well, not of the "sex him up right there in the driveway kind...")



Pfft, Tina won't say it, so I will -- send us any and all pictures!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Gah, is she even going to check in with us?? 

*waiting for word*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 19, 2006)

Seriously... I assumed she'd at least have her cam up on YIM so we could watch them bang.


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

she will SO not be checking in, which ticks me off. If I lived I'd closer, I'd go do a drive by (in my imaginary car??), I swear it. Thing is, he's slated to leave after the weekend, so we don't have so long to wait.


----------



## rainyday (May 19, 2006)

Ha! She's forgotten all about us by now, as she should 

And Ripster, I have no good comeback to teen spirit, but I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Tina (May 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> Pfft, Tina won't say it, so I will -- send us any and all pictures!!



Missa:






Uh, okay. Yes, Carrie, do send them.


----------



## MissToodles (May 19, 2006)

I'm a bit late to this soiree but have fun!


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

hey...guys....do those of you on the east coast feel that? it's a kind of ....hang on...it's a rhythmic thumping. I don't know, but I'm sure I hear something.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> hey...guys....do those of you on the east coast feel that? it's a kind of ....hang on...it's a rhythmic thumping. I don't know, but I'm sure I hear something.




I thought it was the thunder storm we're having, but I think you're right... it seems to be coming from the south. *ahem*


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I thought it was the thunder storm we're having, but I think you're right... it seems to be coming from the south. *ahem*


It's coming from the south *and* it's coming from the south, if you know what I mean. and, it's coming.



(is carrie gonna kill us, you think? if she comes back and reads this, i'm totally pretending I know nothing about it at all)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's coming from the south *and* it's coming from the south, if you know what I mean. and, it's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> (is carrie gonna kill us, you think? if she comes back and reads this, i'm totally pretending I know nothing about it at all)



I know exactly what you mean, that's what my *ahem* meant.  You know.... south.... ahem. 


(I think she'll either be too happy or sore (ahahaha) to care what we've been babbling about, but I'm pointing at you if she starts yelling.)


----------



## rainyday (May 20, 2006)

I hear nothing yet, but I figure it's the second night where they'll work up to the cross-continent crescendo.


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2006)

Rockin' on top of the world, so to speak?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> hey...guys....do those of you on the east coast feel that? it's a kind of ....hang on...it's a rhythmic thumping. I don't know, but I'm sure I hear something.



No... But I thought I heard a little voice squeal, "NOT IN MY HAIR!"


----------



## Tina (May 20, 2006)

Oh, you're SO bad, SL.

Speaking of hair -- and having nothing to do with Carrie's weekend experience at all (at least I hope not), on the old Ms. boards, when they existed, some woman came in and complained that every time she and her boyfriend would do the horizontal hula, after he arrived he would wipe himself on her cat, who always seemed to be nearby. Evidently, she dumped him.

Okay, sorry, but spooge in the hair always reminds me of the cat story.

Going to finish waking up now...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> ...on the old Ms. boards, when they existed, some woman came in and complained that every time she and her boyfriend would do the horizontal hula, after he arrived he would wipe himself on her cat, who always seemed to be nearby.


Obviously a man unfamiliar with Feline Revenge.

Speaking of fur, I headed down to Carrie's with my camera to peek through a window. And just as I suspected....


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I know exactly what you mean, that's what my *ahem* meant.  You know.... south.... ahem.
> 
> 
> (I think she'll either be too happy or sore (ahahaha) to care what we've been babbling about, but I'm pointing at you if she starts yelling.)



(good try. but you're an Op and I'm not and these things can easily be doctored and anyway, I'm not the type of person to inquire about such things. Her business is just that, *her* business)


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Obviously a man unfamiliar with Feline Revenge.
> 
> Speaking of fur, I headed down to Carrie's with my camera to peek through a window. And just as I suspected....


He's shorter than I expected.

Oh, wait...Nevermind.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> (good try. but you're an Op and I'm not and these things can easily be doctored and anyway, I'm not the type of person to inquire about such things. Her business is just that, *her* business)



Oh sure, that will hold up under intense scrutiny.


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh sure, that will hold up under intense scrutiny.



Untrue! I...I....you're right. I can't sell that.


----------



## BeaBea (May 20, 2006)

So when she gets back we strap her in a chair and shine the bright lights in her face... Yes? Now, who wants to be good cop and who wants to be bad? Anyone? Jes? Anyone? 

Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 20, 2006)

I know I am _really_ late in joining this thread (so much good advice, I had nothing of substance to add). But...

Now I feel like we are all hanging out at a tavern near Carrie's place and waiting for her to bring him by!

I am really looking forward to her report. I hope it is everything she hoped it would be!


----------



## Tina (May 20, 2006)

I do, too, SVS.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> hey...guys....do those of you on the east coast feel that? it's a kind of ....hang on...it's a rhythmic thumping. I don't know, but I'm sure I hear something.



Hey Jes....we had a couple of minor earthquakes here in CA...do you suppose they could be rockin' things that much as to cause some little tremmors??

Interesting theory.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 20, 2006)

I have her number. We should call her. Like, every 5 minutes.


----------



## Jane (May 20, 2006)

Everytime I see the title of this thread, I want to do this, so dog gone it, I'm gonna let it out:

I want, need, HAVE TO HAVE.....




WHEW...I feel better...now I need a cigarette.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, you're SO bad, SL.
> 
> Speaking of hair -- and having nothing to do with Carrie's weekend experience at all (at least I hope not), on the old Ms. boards, when they existed, some woman came in and complained that every time she and her boyfriend would do the horizontal hula, after he arrived he would wipe himself on her cat, who always seemed to be nearby. Evidently, she dumped him.
> 
> ...



Ewww on wiping himself on the kitty. I think my cat would bite off any appendage a guy used.


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2006)

Well, we gotta live vicariously through someone, Carrie's just the hot chick of the moment


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 20, 2006)

I for one, am thinking chaste thoughts, and hoping they are having a wonderful time! 

<damnit why hasn't she checked in yet?>


----------



## rainyday (May 20, 2006)

I can't believe no one told her to switch on the cam before he arrived.


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I can't believe no one told her to switch on the cam before he arrived.




Ahaha! *peek*


----------



## ripley (May 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I for one, am thinking chaste thoughts




EP thinking chaste thoughts...isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?


----------



## Tina (May 21, 2006)

Oh, ripley, that eyeball just goes way too well with this thread and rainy and missa's posts. LOL

Poor Carrie, look what she's coming back to.  

A Carrie and Nameless Dude's First Meeting story in smilies.

They meet:















...



..


----------



## rainyday (May 21, 2006)

Excellent use of smilies there, Tina lol.

I just hope Carrie knows that if for some reason it didn't work out we'd welcome her back with the tale with the same giddy hugs. 

That said though, I think earlier tonight I heard a long, high-pitched diphthong coming from the East.


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

I coulda sworn I was hearing the word "yes" over and over...


----------



## rainyday (May 21, 2006)

Yuuuuuuueeeeeeeeessssssssssss!

Yup, that's what I heard too.


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

*sigh*

I miss that word


----------



## Santaclear (May 21, 2006)

Very good, Tina. 

You know, most high school courses nowadays are taught only in smilies.


----------



## ripley (May 21, 2006)

And the award for best use of smilies in a vicarious sexual thrill post....Tina!!! 

*applause*

*rainy throws ginormous granny panties on stage*



Very funny.


----------



## Carrie (May 21, 2006)

Everyone's a damn comedian.  


He's here, he's completely wonderful (thinks I am, too), and we're having an amazing time together. Details to come tonight. 






P.S. When we got back here to my place, we walked in and before my dogs even had a chance to jump, he was down on the floor with them, talking to them in his cute doggy voice, and allowing them to lick him into submission. :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 21, 2006)

They MADE me say all those awful things, Carrie! It's true!  

I'm so happy you're having good, clean Christian fun with your pal.


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They MADE me say all those awful things, Carrie! It's true!
> 
> I'm so happy you're having good, clean Christian fun with your pal.


To SL and I, that means Missionary Position was involved at SOME point.


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> To SL and I, that means Missionary Position was involved at SOME point.




A lot can be done in Missionary Position   :bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> To SL and I, that means Missionary Position was involved at SOME point.



What other kind of Christian fun is there?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Everyone's a damn comedian.
> 
> 
> He's here, he's completely wonderful (thinks I am, too), and we're having an amazing time together. Details to come tonight.
> ...




YAY!! I'm so happy for you, Carrie! Enjoy the rest of your day and hurry back with details ASAP..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. When we got back here to my place, we walked in and before my dogs even had a chance to jump, he was down on the floor with them, talking to them in his cute doggy voice, and allowing them to lick him into submission. :wubu:


LOVE a guy who can be licked into submission.

Being that he's now a Dimensions celebrity, you really must make a photo together for us. Preferably showing us your "Oh" face.


----------



## saucywench (May 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ....As long as he doesn't piss on the seat and the sheets are clean....


You know how your brain can scramble things up through no fault of your own?

I read that as "as long as he doesn't piss on the sheets..."

Well, I would be concerned about that, too.

Not that I don't believe Ryan is in complete control of his bladder. Just sayin'.


----------



## saucywench (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ....He's here, he's completely wonderful (thinks I am, too), and we're having an amazing time together. Details to come tonight....


 
Carrie, I don't know where I've been the past six days, but I completely overlooked this thread.

I can't tell you how vicariously giddy I became reading about your weekend and the excitement and nervousness that built up. Your comments and those of everyone else who have been cheering you on have not only brightened my Sunday but, I hope, has helped to stem the tide of cynicism that has washed over me the past few years. There just may be hope, after all. 

There is nothing quite like the elation of getting to know someone on a deep and intimate level and the enrichment it can add to our lives. I hope that this weekend has been everything you wanted it to be and more; you are richly deserving of it, and I look forward to you sharing with us (within reason, of course.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> LOVE a guy who can be licked into submission.



Yum yum! 

_Can't wait_ for the details....


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> LOVE a guy who can be licked into submission.
> 
> Being that he's now a Dimensions celebrity, you really must make a photo together for us. Preferably showing us your "Oh" face.


Consider this where I make my smart-ass comments on the "Oh" face comment, but had enough taste not to post what I had written (THREE TIMES).

Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Tina (May 21, 2006)

This thread is probably my favorite of all of the boards -- it's just hilarious and happy to boot.

Carrie, I'm thrilled for you!







Carrie said:


> P.S. When we got back here to my place, we walked in and before my dogs even had a chance to jump, he was down on the floor with them, talking to them in his cute doggy voice, and allowing them to lick him into submission. :wubu:



Now, any guy who does that is definitely, no question, a keeper.


----------



## Michelle (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Details to come tonight.


 
Spill. 


(please)


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 21, 2006)

If the dogs approve - he probably worth hanging on to 
I hope things continue to go swimmingly!


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> If the dogs approve - he probably worth hanging on to
> I hope things continue to go swimmingly!



I agree, pets really seem to understand what we need. So hurry back and SPILL, Carrie! LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Everyone's a damn comedian.
> 
> 
> He's here, he's completely wonderful (thinks I am, too), and we're having an amazing time together. Details to come tonight.
> ...




Woooohoooo!! Go Carrie! The dog thing is a VERY good sign too. I'm so glad it's going well. Now get back to him and have some more FUN.


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> So when she gets back we strap her in a chair and shine the bright lights in her face... Yes? Now, who wants to be good cop and who wants to be bad? Anyone? Jes? Anyone?
> 
> Tracey
> 
> www.beabea.co.uk


I think the first step will be to check the back of her hair for matted hay.


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> LOVE a guy who can be licked into submission.
> 
> Being that he's now a Dimensions celebrity, you really must make a photo together for us. Preferably showing us your "Oh" face.


See now, for anyone who thinks I am the naughty one of Dimensions, I would just like to highlight this post.


----------



## rainyday (May 21, 2006)

2:53 PM. Add three hours--makes it almost 6pm on the East Coast. That's evening right? Evening better not mean midnight East Coast time. 

P.S. Yay, Carrie!


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> See now, for anyone who thinks I am the naughty one of Dimensions, I would just like to highlight this post.




I think you're just one of the many naughty ones, probably the most vocal


----------



## Carrie (May 21, 2006)

Oh my god, what did you guys do while I was gone??? You--you--you--besmirchers of reputations!! 

(This thread is hilarious, and I enjoyed every minute of reading it.  )


It was a wonderful weekend. Probably the best of my adult life, to be truthful. I'm exhausted, physically and emotionally (taking him to the airport tonight was heartbreaking), so I'm going to head to bed and sum up the weekend in this thread tomorrow. But just to tide all you little mischievious little monkeys over, here are some nauseatingly cute pics of us. 

Seriously. They're nauseating. The lovey-dovey factor is dangerously high. View at your own risk.


----------



## Carrie (May 21, 2006)

God, he's cute. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (May 21, 2006)

I know, I know, barf city.


----------



## Tina (May 21, 2006)

Yes, he is adorable, Carrie.  Is he mischevious? Looks like it. 

Where did you meet him? I'm very happy for you, and I know just how hard it is those trips to the airport to take him back. I love and get tingly with anticipation picking Big up, but bringing him back for his flight is always such a drag. Oooh, lovely feeling this is, though, isn't it?  Yay!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2006)

Weeeee, pictures!!!!!! 

I'm SOOOO glad it went so well, big smiles all around... 

I know the airport is tough, I've been there more times than I can count, but there's something comforting when you're both sad..... and there's always a pick up to look forward to. 

Yay!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I know the airport is tough,


The airport has to be the worst...I hate crying in public..but doing the ugly cry in public is worse..

Carrie, I'm so glad you guys met up. It's rare these days to find someone you genuninely connect with and when you do..you want to hold on to it forever...

You look adorable and I hope there are many more visits in the future..but I'm dying for the details thread..LOL


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

You two are so cute together! I'm glad the weekend was so wonderful.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 21, 2006)

How cute and sweet! Any bets that the firstborn will be a redhead?


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> How cute and sweet! Any bets that the firstborn will be a redhead?



Seriously!!!!! (They will all be redheads!!)

Carrie...

Just look at the look on his face...he is smitten. Looks like you both are. Carrie, this couldn't happen to a sweeter lady. All the best to both of you. Let us all know when it's time to throw either one of you a "moving" party. I'm sure that will be next!!

So where did you meet this guy?? We are all your aunties, and we need details!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> LOVE a guy who can be licked into submission.



I found myself wondering if you meant:

_"Gotta love a guy_ who can be licked into submission."

or

_"I love a guy_ who can be licked into submission."


But then I realized, I don't think I've ever known a guy who couldn't be.  So it's a moot point!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2006)

Carrie,

I love happy endings. And even better...happy beginnings! Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I know, I know, barf city.


Not at all, Carrie. You're not only completely adorable together, but the whole long-time-coming thing has me grinning from ear to ear at this result. I couldn't be happier for you. Both.

But more importantly, what's Virgil think?


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh my god, what did you guys do while I was gone??? You--you--you--besmirchers of reputations!!


Riiiight. The responsibility for besmirching your reputation rests solely on OUR shoulders. So you're saying we're the ones who put that hay in your hair? Uh huh, uh huh...uh, no.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

And the SMITTEN KITTEN award goes to--oh, it's a tie! Ms. Carrie And Mr. C.!


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

The pictures are too cute. :wubu: Seriously, I feel all marshmallowy now.


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

Oh I know, the airport is awful!  My last love hugged me ferociously and kissed me, then he sat in his car as he dropped me off and cried! It broke my heart, I thought I was going ot handle it, and he broke down first! It's a bittersweet memory.


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

Carrie those are WONDERFUL pictures, seeing you guys so happy is making me happier


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

Aw, this was so fun to check in to tonight and see. Airports are awful, as everyone said, but dreaming of the future makes up for it.  Can't wait to hear details.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy for you both!!!!

Now get him to start posting here so there can be a more nauseating couple than just me and Wayne!! 

You two are adorable!!




Carrie said:


> Oh my god, what did you guys do while I was gone??? You--you--you--besmirchers of reputations!!
> 
> (This thread is hilarious, and I enjoyed every minute of reading it.  )
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 22, 2006)

If I can get a word in edge-wise (ladies, you sure know how to entertain yourselves while you wait over the weekend! 10 pages? oh my!), I'd like to say congrats on the great weekend. I'm assuming all the little things you were so worried about added up to just about nothing, and you had a great time. You two look so good together, cute!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2006)

Now that what I call a 'happy glow' Great pictures - I'm so glad you had a good time.

I agree with Tina, this is my favourite thread too. I warn you now though, if theres going to be a wedding I WILL be wearing a Fascinator...


Tacey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

If there is a wedding, I can't wait to see our two week- 200 page honeymoon thread


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> If I can get a word in edge-wise (ladies, you sure know how to entertain yourselves while you wait over the weekend! 10 pages? oh my!), I'd like to say congrats on the great weekend. I'm assuming all the little things you were so worried about added up to just about nothing, and you had a great time. You two look so good together, cute!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!




When I finally debauch you, Jay, they are gonna talk for weeks.


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I finally debauch you, Jay, they are gonna talk for weeks.



Umm, if it helps we could start talking now? You know, save time once the action starts 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

So I picked him up early Friday morning at the airport, and there was about ten minutes of slight nervousness between us until he noticed I was wearing a toe ring. He made a completely cheeky comment about girls who wear toe rings, I smacked him in the arm, we laughed, and any remaining awkwardness just vanished. The rest of the weekend we felt totally comfortable together, but we still had that tingly feeling of newness and discovery, if that makes sense. Kind of the best of both worlds.  

As I said, when we got back here to my place and my doggies started jumping on him, he got down on the floor with them and petted them and let them lick him and talked to them in his ultra-cute doggy voice. I kind of melted everywhere when I saw that. (BB, my goat Virgil did like him, but most importantly my #1 dog Shifty LOVED him, which is unusual. I mean, he likes most people pretty well, but is totally Mommy-centric, but he LOVED Craig - kept wanting to kiss his face, followed him around, etc.). We spent most of Friday here at my house talking and erm....getting to know each other. No lurid details, but I will go so far as to say that he is a fantastic kisser. And, well, the physical chemistry was just....wow. 

Saturday we emerged into the world to spend the afternoon playing pool, which I love but am terrible at, and which he loves but is quite good at. So we went to a pool hall and played game after game (intespersed with a few trivia games at the bar, of course), and we had the best time. He gave me some really good pointers, was very encouraging, and was genuinely excited for me when I had a good shot! And he didn't take the game too seriously, you know? He was focused and wanted to do well, but he wasn't one of these super-competitive guys who make games not fun in their desire to win. We had a great time, and before we knew it, 5 hours had passed, and it was dinnertime. We went out to dinner and then headed back to my house. Again, no lurid details, but the evening did involve massage oil. And ohmygod, his hands. Whew. 

Anyway.  He was a terrific date. He walked with me, not ahead of or behind, held my hand, held doors open for me, asked me if I wanted a soda when he went to get one for himself, insisted on paying for things (he finally let me pay for lunch yesterday!!), and was openly affectionate, though not grossly so. Pretty much perfect. 

Sunday we slept late, and then went to the nearby state park for a walk and to sit and look out at the water - that's where we took these pictures. I got a little weepy for a few seconds and said I wished he didn't have to go so soon, and he asked, "How soon can I come back? When can you come see me?", which helped. We had a late lunch on the way to the airport, and I dropped him off at his ticketing counter, we said a brief goodbye, and I left. (We both hate long, drawn-out goodbyes, so we agreed that was probably the best way).

Last night was hard. It was hard to come back to my empty house and see reminders of him everywhere - the towel he used, a half-empty water bottle, a note he scrawled on a piece of paper....then when I climbed into bed I found his tee-shirt balled up under one of the pillows and I just broke down, because it smelled like him. He called me a few minutes later, which was exactly what I needed. I informed him that I was holding his tee-shirt hostage until I saw him again, and then I went so far as to use it as a pillowcase on my favorite pillow because I am, apparently, a 15 year-old lovestruck schoolgirl.  

I feel better this morning. Now we're both looking to the future, which is a happy thought. We have a long, hard road ahead of us, and nothing is certain - some of the considerable issues that kept us apart for so long are still there, and I'm not convinced either of us is capable of making a long-distance relationship work - but we're willing to try. I'm all about leaps of faith, and I'm ready and willing to make this one. So is he. 

*************************************************
Thank you all very, very much for your well wishes, words of encouragement, cheeky innuendos  , just....everything. I can't tell you how much you've helped me not just survive this weekend, but made it a wonderful, memorable one that I'll always cherish. 

Oh, and Craig and I met in Dim chat last July - July 4, 2005, to be exact. So thank you, Conrad! :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yes, he is adorable, Carrie.  Is he mischevious? Looks like it.



Very perceptive of you, Tina. The boy brings mischief to a whole new level.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

Still, an unanswered question remains, Carrie: Did you tickle his pickle?


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Seriously!!!!! (They will all be redheads!!)
> 
> Carrie...
> 
> Just look at the look on his face...he is smitten. Looks like you both are. Carrie, this couldn't happen to a sweeter lady. All the best to both of you. Let us all know when it's time to throw either one of you a "moving" party. I'm sure that will be next!!



Hee, thanks, Auntie Sandie!  If/when it comes to it, I will probably be moving down to Georgia, god help me. I'm actually itching to move somewhere, though the deep south would not have been my first (or 20th) choice, due to the heat factor there. But Craig has a child from a previous relationship there, and that pretty much trumps everything, in my opinion. And I can be happy in most places, as long as my personal life is fulfilling. 

Anyway, that's a long way off, if it happens at all. I've already decided that no way am I moving to Georgia unless there's a ring on my finger.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> If I can get a word in edge-wise (ladies, you sure know how to entertain yourselves while you wait over the weekend! 10 pages? oh my!), I'd like to say congrats on the great weekend. I'm assuming all the little things you were so worried about added up to just about nothing, and you had a great time. You two look so good together, cute!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



Yep, Jay - those silly little details about which I was obsessing meant absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things, I'm happy to say. 

And thank you!


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> Riiiight. The responsibility for besmirching your reputation rests solely on OUR shoulders. So you're saying we're the ones who put that hay in your hair? Uh huh, uh huh...uh, no.



BESMIRCHER.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Now that what I call a 'happy glow' Great pictures - I'm so glad you had a good time.
> 
> I agree with Tina, this is my favourite thread too. I warn you now though, if theres going to be a wedding I WILL be wearing a Fascinator...
> 
> ...



Tracey, my dear, I'd expect no less of you. And your dildo-shaped head.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Now that what I call a 'happy glow' Great pictures - I'm so glad you had a good time.
> 
> I agree with Tina, this is my favourite thread too. I warn you now though, if theres going to be a wedding I WILL be wearing a Fascinator...
> 
> ...


Christ, if there's a wedding, so will I! And I mean the AMERICAN version!


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Umm, if it helps we could start talking now? You know, save time once the action starts
> 
> Tracey xx
> 
> www.beabea.co.uk


Ahahaha. I read the above as: save time once the AUCTION starts!

yikes.

But for once, I'm not the aggressive one with Jay and I feel better that way. I'm going to lay off the men, here. If they want me, they can come find me. Throwing myself at them has been so unseemly!


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Quote: Again, no lurid details

DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## Jane (May 22, 2006)

Hey, can we let her enjoy this time before we go leaping to the altar for them?

(Carrie, see I'm on your side, now you can PM me the lurid details)


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Jane said:


> Hey, can we let her enjoy this time before we go leaping to the altar for them?
> 
> (Carrie, see I'm on your side, now you can PM me the lurid details)


yeah, i agree--personally, pushing that is creepy to me, but it seemed to be the way everyone else was going, so I just didn't want to be the only cynical stick-in-the-mud.


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

Carrie that is so awesome! I'm glad it really worked out for you. Never ever wash that towel or t-shirt


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

No, no, the wedding jokes are okay, it's not like we don't tease each other about it a lot.  Yes, we're mostly just concentrating on the now and very near future at this point, but I've never been one to mind ribbing. 

Or ribs, for that matter. Mmm....ribs.








(Jane, are you sure your email can handle 5MB photos?)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2006)

Carrie, 

I'm hopping on the hay wagon to celebrate with everyone else...I'm so incredibly happy for you! I know only part of the history involved here, but I can imagine how thrilled you are by how things have worked out now. I'll continue to hope that things go well for the two of you....you make a beautiful couple!


----------



## Jane (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No, no, the wedding jokes are okay, it's not like we don't tease each other about it a lot.  Yes, we're mostly just concentrating on the now and very near future at this point, but I've never been one to mind ribbing.
> 
> Or ribs, for that matter. Mmm....ribs.
> 
> ...


Oh, hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## jamie (May 22, 2006)

Yay...sounds charming Carrieberry. I am so happy for you. Enjoy the newness and the glow!!:wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> .......Last night was hard. It was hard to come back to my empty house and see reminders of him everywhere - the towel he used, a half-empty water bottle, a note he scrawled on a piece of paper....then when I climbed into bed I found his tee-shirt balled up under one of the pillows and I just broke down, because it smelled like him. He called me a few minutes later, which was exactly what I needed. I informed him that I was holding his tee-shirt hostage until I saw him again, and then I went so far as to use it as a pillowcase on my favorite pillow because I am, apparently, a 15 year-old lovestruck schoolgirl.  ........



Ohmagawd, girl....you are a gonner. 

That is totally sweet and cute. And don't worry about the obstacles, they have a way of melting from the picture when things are "right". You'll figure out a way to work them all out.

Best to you both!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2006)

Carrie - you brought tears to my eyes. It brought back the first weekend spent with Wayne. It brought back the newsness and the fear and the overwhelming love *sigh* you are so lucky!

Wayne and I had a *trial by fire* our first year together. Not the least of which was an ex-wife who hated me and 2 teenage kids who were afraid of losing their dad.

When it's right you hang on by your fingertips if you have to. You two look so much in love - fight for it - if you have to. In the end love is all that matters.

Sandie Z:smitten:


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

One question, though: would he still love you if you lost weight?

Better not take any chances, I say.

DISCLAIMER: I am offering this advice for all the wrong reasons and in the hopes she posts "after" pics.


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

Sandie's right. Obstacles fall away when you both really want them to. I loved the pictures and now the weekend recap. I'm so glad you shared all this with us. It's been really fun to watch it unfold.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

I would like to know how that tshirt ended up in carrie's bed, is what I'd like to know. 
Or did you climb into the guest bed for a lie-down, carrie? Hmmn?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> I would like to know how that tshirt ended up in carrie's bed, is what I'd like to know.
> Or did you climb into the guest bed for a lie-down, carrie? Hmmn?



Jes - honey - you need to get laid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> I would like to know how that tshirt ended up in carrie's bed, is what I'd like to know.
> Or did you climb into the guest bed for a lie-down, carrie? Hmmn?




The shirt under the pillow totally is a lurid detail

SO SPILL THE REST!


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jes - honey - you need to get laid!!!!!!!!!!



Not Jes, but there is nothing worse than really needing to get laid, then having someone say "You need to get laid!"

Well, there are worse things but I'm just saying if you're going to say this to her Sandie, I think it should be in a note, on a gift basket with a cellophane-wrapped hottie boy inside. 

I wonder if FTD stocks that now.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jes - honey - you need to get laid!!!!!!!!!!


What does 'get laid?' mean?

 FTD
I'm imagining some STD/FTD probs with the merger though.


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I wonder if FTD stocks that now.




If they did, I woulda ordered one for myself from the shop at discounted prices for Mother's Day


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> One question, though: would he still love you if you lost weight?
> 
> Better not take any chances, I say.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I am offering this advice for all the wrong reasons and in the hopes she posts "after" pics.



Y'know what the funniest thing about this post was? I was eating Ben & Jerry's while I read it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2006)

Doesn't she have that vibrator hat thingy??? Give it a name - and a special pillow in bed and call it a day. 



rainyday said:


> Not Jes, but there is nothing worse than really needing to get laid, then having someone say "You need to get laid!"
> 
> Well, there are worse things but I'm just saying if you're going to say this to her Sandie, I think it should be in a note, on a gift basket with a cellophane-wrapped hottie boy inside.
> 
> I wonder if FTD stocks that now.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Y'know what the funniest thing about this post was? I was eating Ben & Jerry's while I read it.



Admit it. I have Svengali-like powers over you.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Admit it. I have Svengali-like powers over you.



Okay, but only if I can pronounce it "Sven-jolly".


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Doesn't she have that vibrator hat thingy??? Give it a name - and a special pillow in bed and call it a day.



A vibe on her head isn't going to be much help unless there's an undiscovered scalp G-spot.*

(*Can you imagine if it were in an easy-to-reach place like that? We'd all so have a telltale bald spot. )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> A vibe on her head isn't going to be much help unless there's an undiscovered scalp G-spot.*
> 
> (*Can you imagine if it were in an easy-to-reach place like that? We'd all so have a telltale bald spot. )



Shit - I'd never get out of the house. LOL


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but only if I can pronounce it "Sven-jolly".



Chalk me up as a psychic, too. I *KNEW* you were gonna pull a stunt like that with "Svengali".

Go ahead. Feel no shame, for it is all according to the prophecy.


----------



## missaf (May 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> (*Can you imagine if it were in an easy-to-reach place like that? We'd all so have a telltale bald spot. )



*hides her baldspot*


----------



## Tina (May 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> A vibe on her head isn't going to be much help unless there's an undiscovered scalp G-spot.*
> 
> (*Can you imagine if it were in an easy-to-reach place like that? We'd all so have a telltale bald spot. )



Honey, that made me cackle. The answer is: a good wig. 

I remember reading something by a woman who said that a comb out at the beautician's gave her an orgasm. I thought, "geez, I wish it were that easy for me!" Although, that might be a bit embarrassing...


----------



## Jane (May 22, 2006)

You know, I WOULD rep Carrie for her post, but HEY she just got laid...what would rep mean at this point?

Later, chickie!!!


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ahahaha. I read the above as: save time once the AUCTION starts!
> 
> yikes.
> 
> But for once, I'm not the aggressive one with Jay and I feel better that way. I'm going to lay off the men, here. If they want me, they can come find me. Throwing myself at them has been so unseemly!





Aggressive and unseemly. Yep, I'm batting a thousand lately.


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

But you have a nice avatar.  


[size=-2]And those adjectives don't work for you at all.[/size]


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

Jamie is cute as all get out. I am mega-flattered.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

I AM SORRY, OK!!!

Jeez, make ONE mistake... 

carrie pics plz tanx ok be sure u show ur bajilliondy pounds when u get them, k?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> *hides her baldspot*


*hides the spot on her index finger where the fingerprints have been rubbed off*

Great write-up, Carrie. But I think you should've left in the pool table sex scene, and the goat hutch sex scene, and the picnic table in the park sex scene, and the horrified picnickers fleeing in an SUV sex scene. Really. This group can handle the romantic stuff.

PS - have you named his peepee yet? Do NOT use the name it came with. Those are always chosen by an ex. And that's just icky.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS - have you named his peepee yet? Do NOT use the name it came with. Those are always chosen by an ex. And that's just icky.



OMG what a thread topic that would be!


----------



## fatlane (May 23, 2006)

PLEASE do not start that topic anywhere I might accidentally come across it.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Great write-up, Carrie. But I think you should've left in the pool table sex scene, and the goat hutch sex scene, and the picnic table in the park sex scene, and the horrified picnickers fleeing in an SUV sex scene. Really. This group can handle the romantic stuff.



Those stories are for PMs only, and cost a buck apiece. 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS - have you named his peepee yet? Do NOT use the name it came with. Those are always chosen by an ex. And that's just icky.



Oh, ewww! No, and I won't be naming anyone's peepee EVER. Well. Unless he painted a face with a curly little mustache on it and put a little sombrero on it, in which case I'd be forced to name it Pepe.

Pepe!!! Oh man, I _kill_ me....


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Pepe!!! Oh man, I _kill_ me....



With a skunk tail, too?

*ducks*


----------



## fatlane (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Pepe!!! Oh man, I _kill_ me....



I did not need this story at 7:37 in the AM. Right after I get that "webmaster" guy and that "AnnMarie" chick banned, I'm coming after YOU, and that post will be the reason why.

Now if I could just get unbanned first, that would make it a lot easier...


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Honey, that made me cackle. The answer is: a good wig.
> 
> I remember reading something by a woman who said that a comb out at the beautician's gave her an orgasm. I thought, "geez, I wish it were that easy for me!" Although, that might be a bit embarrassing...


I will say the the hair on the back of my head/nape of my neck being played with gets me about halfway there. 
Alas, no one has ever figured that out!! Much work still to be done!

Anyway, the fascinator hat/bald spot thingie sounds like the sequel to deepthroat. BigHat?


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Those stories are for PMs only, and cost a buck apiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and WEARS A MONOCLE! Senor Brainy PEPE


----------



## Jane (May 23, 2006)

You people are ridiculous....not Pepe after Pepe LePew.....

Pepe, as in, "My little mule Pepe," from Romancing the Stone.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> and WEARS A MONOCLE! Senor Brainy PEPE



Monocles? Always funny.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

Jane said:


> You people are ridiculous....not Pepe after Pepe LePew.....
> 
> Pepe, as in, "My little mule Pepe," from Romancing the Stone.



Dingdingding! 





Sombreros on puppets are always funny, too.


----------



## Jane (May 23, 2006)

On, and Carrie...the "I Need" thread....you had, now WE need.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2006)

fatlane said:


> PLEASE do not start that topic anywhere I might accidentally come across it.



Then the Foodee Board is a safe (and maybe even appropriate ) place to start that topic.


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Honey, that made me cackle. The answer is: a good wig.
> 
> I remember reading something by a woman who said that a comb out at the beautician's gave her an orgasm. I thought, "geez, I wish it were that easy for me!" Although, that might be a bit embarrassing...



I will never look at the combs in that litle jar of disinfectant the same way again. I will however, always be wondering now if one of them has the magic.


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

One of the wackiest amateur short stories (true, from life) I ever read on the internet was :do you have time for the vibrator?' about a guy who goes to the barber one saturday and has a crazy experience. I'll try to find it.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> One of the wackiest amateur short stories (true, from life) I ever read on the internet was :do you have time for the vibrator?' about a guy who goes to the barber one saturday and has a crazy experience. I'll try to find it.



*covers eyes*

You gonna pull out the washing machine stories next??


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Then the Foodee Board is a safe (and maybe even appropriate ) place to start that topic.




The FOOD BOARD!!!!! Oh shit SVS - That's hysterical!! ROFLMAO!! OMG - I love that!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, ewww! No, and I won't be naming anyone's peepee EVER. Well. Unless he painted a face with a curly little mustache on it and put a little sombrero on it, in which case I'd be forced to name it Pepe.
> 
> Pepe!!! Oh man, I _kill_ me....


You'll only realize it in retrospect, Carrie, but you HAVE just named it. Pepe the Peepee. That is SO gonna stick.

Trust me.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You'll only realize it in retrospect, Carrie, but you HAVE just named it. Pepe the Peepee. That is SO gonna stick.
> 
> Trust me.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't name peepees. I just don't.


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

I think BB is right. I bet you can even hear its voice in your head.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't name peepees. I just don't.



LOL Now every time you see him nekkid you're gonna hear "Pepe the Peepee" in your head!! LOL

Try not to laugh outloud - guys hate that when they're nekkid!!


----------



## ripley (May 23, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I think BB is right. I bet you can even hear its voice in your head.




High pitched with a smarmy Spanish accent? I don't even know him and * I * can hear it.


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't name peepees. I just don't.


It's true--I've always found it's hard to say anyone's name when your mouth is full.



Are we going to get in trouble on this here board? I really don't want to push anyone past a limit, but this thread is already kinda hanging...by its own thread.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's true--I've always found it's hard to say anyone's name when your mouth is full.



Warn me next time before I spew water all over my monitor!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I did not need this story at 7:37 in the AM. Right after I get that "webmaster" guy and that "AnnMarie" chick banned, I'm coming after YOU, and that post will be the reason why.
> 
> Now if I could just get unbanned first, that would make it a lot easier...



I'm sure if you check with our friendly local Australian information society you can find banning grounds for me. 

Honestly, it would free up a lot of my time. Have at it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't name peepees. I just don't.




She's right. Pepe it is.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She's right. Pepe it is.



Godforbid he ever becomes a paying member and finds this thread


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> Godforbid he ever becomes a paying member and finds this thread



As if I'm not keeping him apprised of it. He's highly amused.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> As if I'm not keeping him apprised of it. He's highly amused.



I was going to say... I'm the type of girl who would be calling him and reading him segments every once in a while, it's too damn funny not to share.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I was going to say... I'm the type of girl who would be calling him and reading him segments every once in a while, it's too damn funny not to share.




ROFL! I love it, Carrie, you're hilarious


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Then the Foodee Board is a safe (and maybe even appropriate ) place to start that topic.




Pfft. Yeah right! It's just a matter of time before FL makes his rounds over there, telling everyone to "take pix plz!" after everything they eat. We're all doomed. 

Haha, either that, or we really _are_ going to have to start taking pics...I don't think a skinny guy putting back Krispy Kremes is exactly what he had in mind...


----------



## fatlane (May 24, 2006)

Ew. Way to kill the buzz from the great idea in the first paragraph.


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Ew. Way to kill the buzz from the great idea in the first paragraph.


men. so self serving.
get me a drink! WITH AN UMBRELLA IN IT!


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> men. so self serving.
> get me a drink! WITH AN UMBRELLA IN IT!



Wait, can I take pix plz?


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Ew. Way to kill the buzz from the great idea in the first paragraph.



See, I knew I was the only one who likes to watch me eat donuts...


...mmm, donuts...


----------



## jamie (May 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't name peepees. I just don't.



I do but there is a fee attached....


----------



## jamie (May 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> Jamie is cute as all get out. I am mega-flattered.



Aww shucks... though I wonder if you will be saying that when you realize I used that drawing as my profile pic on the dateathug.com website. 




...I was the flattered one...:wubu:


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wait, can I take pix plz?


I'm gonna do things with that umbrella that you haven't seen in your hottest dreams (or scariest nightmares, depending on how you feel about umbrellas)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> I do but there is a fee attached....


Isn't this painful for the guy involved? :shocked:


----------



## ripley (May 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> Aww shucks... though I wonder if you will be saying that when you realize I used that drawing as my profile pic on the dateathug.com website.




Any responses?


Don't judge me, I'm desperate. 






Just kidding. Thugs please do not pm me.


----------



## rainyday (May 24, 2006)

Ripster, I love your signature line. And I just noticed you're a can-to-post phenom!


----------



## ripley (May 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ripster, I love your signature line. And I just noticed you're a can-to-post phenom!




Thank you! And the cans...the more comfortable I get here the more my doofishness will become apparent, and the rep will dry up and blow away, lol.


Question: Why do you look like a rat? Are you trying to entice Chippy with some hot rodent lovin'?


----------



## rainyday (May 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> Question: Why do you look like a rat? Are you trying to entice Chippy with some hot rodent lovin'?



The lab rat suit? Because chatsters are guinea pigs in the new no-op experiment. And no hot rodent love. I already have a cat who'll hump my leg (and knead my belly if allowed).


----------



## ripley (May 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> The lab rat suit? Because chatsters are guinea pigs in the new no-op experiment. And no hot rodent love. I already have a cat who'll hump my leg (and knead my belly if allowed).




I never knew cats hump legs...I thought that was just a dog (and Chippy) thing! That's one of the reasons I love dims, ya learn something new every day. 

As for kneading the belly...I've come across a few FAs like that.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I think BB is right. I bet you can even hear its voice in your head.



*[size=+1]Pepe: "Oh Seenorita Carrieee...... 

It is I, Senor Pepe, your little friend. Come here my leetle hot tamaleee and play weeth meee. Hottcha!!!"*[/size]


----------



## rainyday (May 29, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> *[size=+1]Pepe: "Oh Seenorita Carrieee......
> 
> It is I, Senor Pepe, your little friend. Come here my leetle hot tamaleee and play weeth meee. Hottcha!!!"*[/size]



So she DID have a cam on last weekend. How come you were the only one who got the feed, Sandie?


----------



## ripley (May 29, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> *[size=+1]Pepe: "Oh Seenorita Carrieee......
> 
> It is I, Senor Pepe, your little friend. Come here my leetle hot tamaleee and play weeth meee. Hottcha!!!"*[/size]






I have friends who are Hispanic penises, Sandie. Not cool.

Racism is so ugly.


Hope you know this is just a joke.


----------



## missaf (May 29, 2006)

Pfft, I have relatives are are Hispanic dicks.

One's even named Ricardo!


----------



## fatlane (May 29, 2006)

I once knew a guy named Rod Hardman. That was his real name, too.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> So she DID have a cam on last weekend. How come you were the only one who got the feed, Sandie?



You mean you didn't know?? Carrie had it on pay per view. And here I though you all were cheapos that just didn't pony-up. I on the other hand spent the $9.95 so I could provide *details!*


----------

